# i'm a shea butter!



## krissy (Nov 9, 2009)

lol, i just noticed our names have changed! i like this one!!


----------



## jenn624 (Nov 9, 2009)

ooo, I'm posting just to see what I am now lol  8)

edited to add: rofl, I'm hemp oil


----------



## chrisinflorida (Nov 10, 2009)

Haven't been on in a while...want to see my new name.

Chris


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Tabitha, for finding the time. Why can't we ever join the fun?


----------



## BluebirdMama (Nov 10, 2009)

wow cool!!!


----------



## carebear (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm just a moderator.  Dull 

LOL


----------



## whisks (Nov 10, 2009)

oooooh....what am i?


----------



## heyjude (Nov 10, 2009)

EWWWW! I'm dead sea mud.    

Jude


----------



## krissy (Nov 10, 2009)

The MOD'S should be SOAP. we have everything we need to make soap so the top of the list should be soap right?lol


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you for the butter


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't we be stickblenders?


----------



## Manda (Nov 11, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Can't we be stickblenders?


Are you saying you mods are a bunch of stirrers?   LOL


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 11, 2009)

No, we're what brings all our beloved ingredients together


----------



## Manda (Nov 11, 2009)

Awwww too right  :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Nov 29, 2009)

Love the new tags!


----------

